# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Arkadia Lines

## sea_serenade

Ανοίγω νέο thread μιας και δεν υπάρχει κάτι γενικό για την εταιρία. Διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια με δρομολόγια και τιμές για την γραμμή του Μπάρι το 1995.

Arkadia1995_01.jpg

Arkadia1995_02.jpg

Arkadia1995_03.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Ανοίγω νέο thread μιας και δεν υπάρχει κάτι γενικό για την εταιρία. Διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια με δρομολόγια και τιμές για την γραμμή του Μπάρι το 1995


Δεν είχα σκοπό να ποστάρω ακόμα έντυπα της Arkadia lines...
Μιας και όμως άνοιξες το θέμα (και πολύ καλά έκανες)δές τι υλικό θα ανεβάσω τις αμέσως προσεχείς ημέρες... :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Περιμένω με αγωνια... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Mιας και ο φίλος Sea Serenade άνοιξε το θέμα,δικαιωματικά όλες οι επόμενες μπροσούρες είναι αφιερωμένες πρώτα σ'αυτόν...και φυσικά σε όλο το forum του Ναυτιλία!!!

1990 και 1991...τα πρώτα διαφημιστικά έντυπα της εταιρειάς είναι γεγονός...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13201

1991..το Ιταλικό έντυπο με τα δομολόγια του Παλόμα...!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13202

..τέλη 1991 και στο νέο έντυπο ο στόλος μεγαλώνει...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13204

..το 1992 ο στόλος γίνεται ακόμα μεγαλύτερος...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13212

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13213

----------


## vinman

...1993,και ίσως κάποιοι μελαγχολήσουν με τις παρακάτω τιμές για τα νησιά μας...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13214

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13215

...και οι τιμές και τα δρομλόγια Σάμαινα και Ποσειδώνα για το 1995...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13216

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman, ευχαριστώ πολύ για το απόλυτα συλλεκτικό σου υλικό. Μία ερώτηση μόνο θελω να κάνω: Μετά απ' όλα αυτά, εγώ θα πρέπει να δουλέψω??? Πάει η μέρα στράφι, με κατέστρεψες...........

----------


## kostas-93

2 φωτο απο το σαμαινα 1 με χρωματα της αρκαδια και μια με τα χρωματα της τοτε Σαμιωτικης εταιριας  αντεσι

----------


## Tsikalos

Ενδιαφέροντα πλοία από τα σινιάλα της!!

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί αυτή εταιρεία έγινε πλέον "ιστορική";

----------


## nippon

Οταν εμπλεξε με το σχημα της τοτε HELLAS FERRIES! Ολες οι γνωστες εταιριες που ξεραμε, AGAPITOS LINES, AGAPITOS EXPRESS FERRIES, NOMICOS LINES.....ακολουθησαν την ιδια μοιρα...

----------


## xidianakis

δηλαδη η εταιρια αυτη, εφοσον εχει απορροφηθει κατα 100% απο την τοτε hellas ferries, δεν υπαρχει καν ουτε στα χαρτια ωστε να επαναλειτουργησει?

----------


## Ellinis

Eαν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν εξαγοράστηκαν οι εταιρείες από την Hellas Ferries αλλά τα πλοία τους. Μάλιστα εξαγοράστηκαν έναντι μετοχών.
Το εαν έχει γίνει επίσημα παύση εργασιών της εταιρείας και κλείσιμο των βιβλίων της δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εκτός από αυτό που λέει ο φίλος Ελλινίς, οι ιδρυτές της εταιρείας είχαν χάσει το ενδιαφέρον τους για την ακτοπλοοία τα τελευταία χρόνια πρίν την βύθηση του ποσειδώνα στην Πάρο. Μην ξεχνάμε τις σωριδών πωλήσεις των πλοίων της.....

----------


## morpanos

Για τους καραβολατρες η πωληση του θρυλικου Ναξος σημαινει κατι αντιστοιχο με την πωληση του Παρθενωνα.Αυτο ηταν το μονο που καταφερε να κανει αυτος ο αξιολυπητος θιασος τα χρονια που δραστηριοποιηθηκε στην ακτοπλοια για κακη μας τυχη.Να μην ξεχναμε και την απαισια μετασκευη του Ποσειδωνα.Αυτη ηταν η ταπεινη μου αποψη και πιστευω και πολλων απο εσας._

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SILVER PALOMA  & DIMITRIOS EXPRESS.jpgSILVER PALOMA κ DIMITRIOS EXPRESS παρέα κοντά στην παγόδα.

----------


## BOBKING

μιας  και  όλοι  σας  δείχνεται   και  από  μια  φωτογραφία  σκέφτομαι να  βάλλω  και  εγώ  ένα  σπάνιο  αυτοκόλλητο  που  μοίραζε  η  εταιρία  όταν  έκανε  δρομολόγια Αδριατική . :Fat:

----------


## BOBKING

> μιας  και  όλοι  σας  δείχνεται   και  από  μια  φωτογραφία  σκέφτομαι να  βάλλω  και  εγώ  ένα  σπάνιο  αυτοκόλλητο  που  μοίραζε  η  εταιρία  όταν  έκανε  δρομολόγια Αδριατική .


...Αυτό είναι το σπάνιο αυτοκόλλητο της εταιρείας από το αρχείο μου όταν μεσουρανούσε στο αιγαίο...!!!
PhotoScan 7.jpg

----------

